# How is the Taurus 94 lately?



## mikew1215 (Aug 7, 2013)

I wanted a .22 revolver plinker to complement my S&W .357. I was hoping I wouldn't have to spend $800 for a plinker on an S&W. 
How is the Taurus 94 these days? I have read many conflicting reports about the quality of these revolvers, but the price is right.
Thank you.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
On 2nd thought, never mind. Some of the stuff I've just read here, I'm scared of Taurus now. Thanks.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I actually have a Taurus 94 and have not had ANY problems with it. The trigger is rough in double action, but fine in single action. They take some time for the DA to work in. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one if you do not want to pay for the bigger names. I know there are people here who will hammer on Taurus all day, but I also have the Raging Bull in 454 Casull and have had no problems with that revolver either.


----------

